# Our new hog shelter



## luvmypets (Nov 23, 2017)

Well our first round raising pigs for meat went better than I thought it would. I won't lie we had a few...ok a lot of bumps in the road, but now we are more prepared than ever to try again. One of the big issues we had was that our pigs absolutely demolished their shelter we bought for them. It was a quite expensive hoop house with a very tough tarp and sturdy(not for pigs) framework. However once the hogs got to about 150 pounds they started destroying this thing, and by the time the barrows left for slaughter, their shelter was no more than a skeleton with pieces of cloth blowing in the wind. That being said we knew that we needed a much...MUCH sturdier shelter in order to house these animals. We currently have our gilt Priscilla but on saturday she is going to be joined by a boar, whom we are renting. As well as three piglets which we are raising for breeding. Im quite excited to be honest because we now know what we are doing.  I have been rambling but the basic framework for the shelter is just about complete, I believe we only need two more beams to support the roof. So that as well as the outer walls will be added tomorrow, I will be sure to post pictures when it is finished. 



 







 

Priscilla checking out the scene, she is such a love bug.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2017)

Looking good! I know you will be happy that your pigs have such a fine shelter.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Nov 24, 2017)

Just a suggestion build your walls on the inside of the post instead of the outside. That way it will be stronger if u need to hold them in.


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 25, 2017)

Love it, pig barn!! Another suggestion is if you use wood for siding, cover it with tin so the pigs don't chew holes in it.


----------

